# It's a girl!! *more pics added :)



## Suburbanfarmer (Jun 10, 2012)

She presented with a head only. My first delivery and I had to go in and find feet. Found one and she delivered with one backwards and one forwards.


----------



## crazyland (Jun 10, 2012)

Congrats!
My doeling born today presented head first. I just watched to see what would happen and she delivered just fine. The buckling was feet first. Cool to watch! 
Glad you were there for her.  she is a beautiful girl!


----------



## Mamaboid (Jun 10, 2012)

Pretty baby.  Glad it worked out for you.  Congrats!


----------



## Fierlin (Jun 10, 2012)

Great job, congratulations. She is very pretty!


----------



## Suburbanfarmer (Jun 10, 2012)

crazyland said:
			
		

> Congrats!
> My doeling born today presented head first. I just watched to see what would happen and she delivered just fine. The buckling was feet first. Cool to watch!
> Glad you were there for her.  she is a beautiful girl!


Yeah, we tried waiting. One leg was bent and the other was totally back and the shoulder was caught. Once I got the shoulder loose she slid right out, but it took me awhile (this being my first time). Plus she would only have a contraction if my hand was inside. Crazy!


----------



## Mossy Stone Farm (Jun 10, 2012)

oh how adorable....... CONGRATS!!!


----------



## Roll farms (Jun 11, 2012)




----------



## lilhill (Jun 11, 2012)

She is a real cutie.  Congrats!


----------



## TTs Chicks (Jun 11, 2012)




----------



## Suburbanfarmer (Jun 11, 2012)




----------



## dhansen (Jun 11, 2012)

What a cutie!


----------



## neener92 (Jun 11, 2012)

Adorable!!!


----------



## HankTheTank (Jun 11, 2012)

Cute!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Jun 11, 2012)

Very cute.


----------



## daisychick (Jun 11, 2012)

Congrats on your first delivery!  She is a cutie that is for sure.  I love her adorable face and markings.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Jun 11, 2012)

Those pictures of her are just precious!!!!


----------



## marlowmanor (Jun 11, 2012)

ok, mom looks like a lamancha but baby has airplane ears. Is baby a mini lamancha?


----------



## bonbean01 (Jun 11, 2012)

Congratulations on your little one and for knowing what to do to help Mama deliver her!!!!  Adorable...with her markings around her eyes she looks like she has eye makeup on...too cute...


----------



## that's*satyrical (Jun 11, 2012)




----------



## Suburbanfarmer (Jun 11, 2012)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> ok, mom looks like a lamancha but baby has airplane ears. Is baby a mini lamancha?


Mom is mini lamancha/nubian bred to a nigerian dwarf. So, baby is 3/4 Nigerian Dwarf, 1/8 Nubian, and 1/8 Lamancha.

She's a keeper.


----------



## Fierlin (Jun 14, 2012)

Those are great pictures!!


----------

